# Here she is!



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Here she is, right after a quick bath:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

DSB is growing on me. Saw it on an F10 535 at our last meet.....not sure if I'd swap it for my MB, but it's a good looking color. 

Grats, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Very Nice....Congrats again.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Fantastic, bbg! Thanks for sharing the pics.
I have a "wheel" question-- bbg's wheels on her '11 are different than
dunderhi's wheels on his '11. Any reason for this, or just assembly-line 
variations? I have the same wheels as dunderhi, on my '10. 

By the way, dunderhi- your exterior/interior colors were exactly my #1
choice, but I didn't want to go the whole-hog "custom order" route, so I 
found my space gray/black, which was put together by my center's ppl.
It had everything else I wanted, plus the eco-credits and other discounts.

vvv Thanks for the clarification below, 62Lincoln vvv


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

railroader said:


> I have a "wheel" question-- bbg's wheels on her '11 are different than
> dunderhi's wheels on his '11. Any reason for this, or just assembly-line
> variations? I have the same wheels as dunderhi, on my '10.


It looks like Dunderhi has the sport package, and BBG does not.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

62Lincoln said:


> It looks like Dunderhi has the sport package, and BBG does not.


+1 dunderhi's wheels match the ones on my 11 w/sport


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Confirmed. No sport package....this time....


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

62Lincoln said:


> It looks like Dunderhi has the sport package, and BBG does not.


Yup, the Green Machine has the standard Sport Package wheels.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

railroader said:


> By the way, dunderhi- your exterior/interior colors were exactly my #1
> choice, but I didn't want to go the whole-hog "custom order" route, so I
> found my space gray/black, which was put together by my center's ppl.
> It had everything else I wanted, plus the eco-credits and other discounts.


We neither saw the Tasmin Green nor the Saddle Brown interior prior to ordering our car. My wife picked the color combination. I was quite surprised that it worked out so well. If I was left to my own devices Space Gray/Black would have been high on my list.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

The Tasman Green and Saddle Brown 335d is what I ordered, without the sport package. My car should be delivered no later than 10 days froom mow. The RORO carrier MV Aniara pulls into Baltimore this evening or the morning of the 8th, with the cars being released on the 12th. This is what WW tells me.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Dam, that'll be the purtiest pirouge on the bayou!:bling:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

*BP to Hire Non-Cajuns*

Bayou Girl, immediately thought of you:rofl:

PM
Subject: BP to Hire non-cajuns

The Federal government told BP they had to hire locals, but that came to a halt very quickly.
BP has more troubles !!

Bulletin...!

British Petroleum announced today that they will no longer hire Cajuns to help in the cleanup. Thibodeaux, Boudreaux and Fontenot were told to clean as many brown pelicans as they could....

So far, Thibodeaux has cleaned and gutted over 56 birds while Boudreaux made the roux and Fontenot cooked the rice.


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Alors, you can always count on Boudreaux an' Thibodeaux to mess up everyt'ing...


----------

